# Hooded Sweater with back zipper



## MNJules (Oct 5, 2011)

As seen in Oliver's Sweater


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Clever- a hood without the fuss of having to get the sweater over the baby's head!


----------



## carneyes (Mar 21, 2011)

Love this pattern and so did the Moms. Made one of these years ago for my first granddaughter in a bright varigated yarn. It has been passed down to all 8 grandchildren. I just had a new granddaughter after having 6 grandsons. I think I will make this in a very girly color. Maybe pink.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice, thanks so much!


----------



## MNJules (Oct 5, 2011)

I love the raglans sleeves too. I know this pattern goes back along way because my nephew had one 42 years ago. A pattern never dies!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern! These sweaters are great for little ones! I had one (store bought) when my youngest was a baby, and it was great!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks for sharing the pattern! great idea!! And yours for Oliver is adorable (and the owls, too!)


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Have made dozens of these sweaters. Found the pattern many years ago in a ladies magazine. Great baby gift!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think this is the NEXT sweater right after the 5hr starter sweater.
It is my go to for all new parents. The hood stays on, not over baby's face. Easy to put on a sleeping baby too.
Only get THANKS when they get one.
That is an oldie but goodie for sure.

Linda


----------



## Knitting Cruiser (Mar 19, 2011)

I was given one of these sweaters (commercially made) for my first baby. It was wonderful, just loved it as it made putting a sweater on so easy. Had never thought of a back zipper on a baby sweater before and when I received the gift I was mildly puzzled about it until I used it! I know I'll be making at least one of these. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, for the patterns ! They are much appreciated !!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

And ladies, check YOUTUBE. There is a way to crochet along the zipper first and then sew it into the sweater. Worked for me on the last few made.
Linda


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

When I was working with babies in a daycare center, one baby came in with one of these hoodies with the back zipper...I loved it...it was so much easier to get it off and on her.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

I made one for my daughter in 1969. Just had to be careful not to catch her hair in the zipper.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern...


----------



## MNJules (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedbacks. Looking forward to see more posted here now.


----------



## DianaS (Sep 20, 2011)

I had several of these in different sizes when my son was small. I could put the sweater on his head, arms and torso without much fuss, then sit him up to zip him in. I thought they were such a great idea! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## MNJules (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is the link:


----------



## ilashdesigns (May 29, 2011)

thank you so much to both of you ladies! awesome!


----------



## Hud (Jul 8, 2012)

My dear Momma made one of these for my first son and then my daughter and second son wore it also. Momma is gone now and I am glad to have the pattern so that I can make it when I have grandchildren. Thank you so much for the memories.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Very unusual pattern and seems to be very popular with other mums.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

MNJules said:


> As seen in Oliver's Sweater


I had these for a couple of my 30 something kids when they were babies.. I absolutely loved them..They were so easy to get on and off.. Mine were store bought though..


----------

